# How the heck to view error log?....



## swizcore (Sep 22, 2001)

I am getting an error from a particular CGI script which is hosted from my Apache server and I would like to view the Apache error log. Where is it? I tried to login as root and find the invisible file but it still wouldnt let me view it. hmmmmm..... I know someone knows a way to do this that is easy. Thanks.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 22, 2001)

Should be at /var/log/httpd/error_log.  And it's just a regular text file, not even invisible.


----------

